#  > WEBSHOP en NIEUWE ARTIKELEN >  > WEBSHOP >  >  iRig KEYS keyboardcontroller, IK Multimedia

## admin

IK Multimedia heeft met de iRig serie een breed assortiment producten die verbinding kunnen maken met iOS apparaten en in sommige gevallen ook uw computer. Hiermee maakt u de meeste van uw iOS product tot een nog functioneler apparaat. Zo ook de iRig Keys, een compacte keyboardcontroller met 37 aanslaggevoelige toetsen die u kunt aan sluiten op uw iPhone, iPad of een PC of Mac.*


Middels een USB-kabel en de optioneel verkrijgbare Camera Connection Kit wordt hij verbonden aan uw iOS apparaat. Daarnaast is hij via USB op uw PC of Mac aan te sluiten. De iRig Keys is uitgerust met een pitch- en modulatiewiel en toetsen om een octaaf te zakken of te stijgen. Tevens is de iRig Keys voorzien van een aansluiting voor een sustain pedaal.*


De iRig Keys wordt geleverd met diverse los te downloaden apps/software, zoals SampleTank voor iPhone/iPad en Sampletank 2 L.


*Specificaties:*
- 37-toetsen USB MIDI keyboard
- Aanslag gevoelige toetsen
- Aanslaggevoeligheid toetsen te corrigeren middels de software
- Pitch- en modulatiewiel
- Octaaf omhoog en omlaag knoppen
- Program omhoog en omlaag knoppen
- Drukknoppen voorzien van backlight
- Geschikt voor iOS toestellen, maar ook met PC en Mac
- Werkt in combinatie met iPhone, iPod Touch en iPad
- Volumeknop om het algemene volume aan te passen
- USB-voeding
- Compact design, handig voor gebruik in studio of onderweg
- Sampletank voor iPhone en iPad word meegeleverd (Download versie)
- Sampletank 2 L voor Mac en PC word meegeleverd (werkt standalone of als plugin in populaire DAW's) (Download versie)
- Afmeting: 503 x 120 x 40mm
- Gewicht: 660 gram

- Inhoud pakket: iRig KEYS, iOS Dock Cable, Micro USB Cable
- Op dit product krijgt u 1 jaar fabrieksgarantie


_Afgebeelde extra producten (iPhone, iPod Touch, iPad, Macbook) zijn slechts ter illustratie en worden niet meegeleverd!_




Lees meer over de iRig KEYS keyboardcontroller, IK Multimedia

----------

